
Tesla’s over-the-air brake upgrade was amazing–and also a bit worrying - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/05/how-a-software-brake-upgrade-won-tesla-a-consumer-reports-endorsement/
======
salawat
Well, that is patently horrifying.

The last thing I want to think about is having a computer second guessing
about what my "pedal to floor" means.

The fact the software has enough leeway in function to make a 20 foot
difference via software update is bad enough, that apparently everyone else is
at least DOING the testing before vehicle release is reassuring though.

I'm honestly beginning to wonder whether modern society can afford trade
secrets? Or does it work just fine, but the Silicon Valley "hit em' young"
syndrome is limiting Tesla's exposure to fundamental practices that an older
automotive industry have long since internalized and standardized. I'm less
and less comfortable with how knowledge is seemingly silo'd so effectively
between companies.

"Competitive advantage" shouldn't have body count as a viable metric.

